# Pecan wood?



## Chris86 (Aug 27, 2011)

A friend of my dad's gave me a few rough sawn boards today, a small amount of walnut, but the majority he told me was pecan. I've never worked with pecan before, nor have I ever seen any cut into boards.
I planed a small area on a board with my block plane and the look of it is in a way similar to oak, does that sound right?

Is pecan good for furniture?


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

I've never worked with it myself, but I owned a piano that was made of Pecan. It did remind me of Oak, but a little lighter. Sorry I'm no more help then that. I wouldn't be afraid to build furniture out of it.


----------



## diywoodworker (Jul 27, 2011)

Pecan is very similar to hickory. We have a pecan coffee table. It doesn't have a whole lot of grain patterns, but I haven't actually worked with it myself so I cannot comment with experience working.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

It's good for furniture. As stated above, it looks just like hickory. They're pretty hard to tell apart.

This is what it looks like with a little sapwood mixed in.

Rob


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Post a pic of it I have worked with pecan and it is simmler to hickory but the colors are a little different and hickory is more densir than Pecan


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

rocklobster said:


> It's good for furniture. As stated above, it looks just like hickory. They're pretty hard to tell apart.
> 
> This is what it looks like with a little sapwood mixed in.
> 
> Rob


Beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris86 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks gentlemen! I'll try to post a pic when I get the chance


----------



## bentwood (Jan 26, 2012)

Only shortfall is that it is brittle.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Just curious, were the boards freshly cut? Somehow I got the impression they were or were just air dried recently. A warning, if so, get it in a kiln to kill the bugs. Those critters love pecan and I'd hate to see you loose your beautiful boards.


----------



## Chris86 (Aug 27, 2011)

djg said:


> Just curious, were the boards freshly cut? Somehow I got the impression they were or were just air dried recently. A warning, if so, get it in a kiln to kill the bugs. Those critters love pecan and I'd hate to see you loose your beautiful boards.


I don't know how they were dried, judging by the amount of grit and dust on them I'd say it's been a while since they were cut.


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm glad to see this post. I have a few 8" blocks of pecan I cut from a downed limb a year ago, roughly 3ft long. Been holding onto them because I don't have a way to resaw them.... no band saw yet. I always wondered what the lumber would look like, and now I know!


----------



## bentwood (Jan 26, 2012)

6SpeedSD said:


> I'm glad to see this post. I have a few 8" blocks of pecan I cut from a downed limb a year ago, roughly 3ft long. Been holding onto them because I don't have a way to resaw them.... no band saw yet. I always wondered what the lumber would look like, and now I know!


Odds are that boards cut from a limb of any species will be extremly unstable.


----------

